# New Shed and Garden Work



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<<deleted>>


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

TimmoUK said:


> Found an old Cesspit (i think!) under the old shed.


I bet that had a nice smell to it when you opened it??


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Will be watching this closely! Love threads like these


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking work love the size of the garden


----------



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<<deleted>>


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

Great work there matey


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice Improvement :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Pics not working for me?

P.S. : your work makes that neighbour's shed look decidedly shabby now......


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am loving what I have seen so far, keep up the good work.:thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

please delete.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

TimmoUK said:


> Started work on a patio area and new shed / shed base.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a man can never have too many sheds :thumb:


----------

